# ATO releases draft legislative instrument proposing 75 cents per kilometre up to 5,000 business kilometres for car expenses from 2022-23 income year



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office has released a draft legislative instrument proposing an increase to 75 cents (up 3 cents from 72 cents) per kilometre for taxpayers using the cents per kilometre method of calculating car expenses.

The new rate would apply from 1 July 2022 for the 2022-23 income year and later years. Until then, the current 72 cents per kilometre would continue to apply.

The cents per kilometre method can be used for a maximum of 5,000 business kilometres.

See:



https://www.ato.gov.au/law/view/document?docid=ops/li2022d8/00001


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See:









Petrol prices mean car allowance ‘undercooked’


The ATO has got its sums wrong with its increase in vehicle deductions by just 3¢ per kilometre.




www.accountantsdaily.com.au


----------

